# Handle play



## Padawan (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just picked up a 2410 because Lowes was running a $100 off sale which I was able to pair with a 10% off coupon.

Mine came in the crate, so after some very minor "assembly" it was ready to go. The one thing I immediately noticed which differs from our old Dynamark 523, is that the handles have some "play" to them where they bolt on to the lower hoop. Each side only has a single bolt, which I believe is designed to allow the handles to easily fold for storage. However, it seems that the result is a less robust joint than models that have two bolts per side.

Has anyone else noticed this, and does this become a point of failure over time as the parts wear? Any "upgrades" to reinforce this?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. I just took a look at the pictures of that machine on the Troy Bilt, and Lowe's sites, and it looks like there is enough handle material that you might be able to drill and add a couple more bolts to stiffen things up if you wanted to if the holes aren't already there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------

